# a few naturals



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

i just thought i'd post up a few naturals that are my favorites. i made three of them from trees that grow in my area. i have them finished to 600 grit and then done with several coats of boiled linseed oil. the other one is an ash i got from gopher in a trade for one of my ram shooters. i just love this thing! it fits my hand very well and is just an excellent shooter. the gum rubber bands were new to me as well. i can give this thing enough praise. thanks gopher.

here is the gopher shooter








nice little handslap wound lol








one more of the superb gopher slingshot








her is actually my first natural rigged up with theratube red. i think i'll always love it








here is another shot








here's another that i usually use as a bb shooter but i have set up with some 5/16"x1/4" black latex as super sight target bands. 








here is my latest natural done up with some tb black. if anyone is wondering, i sand out a dip in the fork tips to shoot tubes. 
















it fits my hand well and is nice and small. i should also note that this ones' form was much inspired by the resorteras of some members here on the forum. i don't think i came very close to their level though. 








here is the whole lot. i hope you enjoy my post. i'll be making a few more as soon as i can. cheers.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow excellent frame! Those are some long bands! Butterfly?


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

quick response! no i haven't done butterfly yet. these are all right around 6.5 inches and are at pretty tight elongation with my 31 inch draw. which were you referring to?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow,


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Some pretty nice naturals you've got there. I would be interested in seeing any more you produce in the future.

Also, how is that Thera-tube red? I have often considered trying it.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is a nice collection you've got there. I like them all.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

The finish on these 4 look real good very nice and well done


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Beautiful forks, great work.


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

Nicely done!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

All of those are great! Really nice work!


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks guys. i like them too.

jmp. i love the thera tube red. it makes a LONG long lasting target elastic. i use it for target shooting and bird blasting in the garden. it does this job with .45 lead very well on doves, the occasional crow, and smaller pest birds. it will take game but if i were going out with the goal of hunting in mind, i'd step up to thera tube green or another option that offers a little more insurance.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice looking forks with an excellent finish, I like them.
Martin


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

sweet finishes on all of them. very nice.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Got me in the mood for some naturqls


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

colt,
That is very nice collection of naturals you got there. I like them all, but the one that I like the most is the fourth one. Saludos.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

beautiful work. I'm actually working on my second natural at the moment and I hope it comes out half as nice as yours.

Chris


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

SWEET!!!! nothing more needs to be said.
Philly


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad you still like the one i sent. I was shooting the ram again this weekend and still like that a lot as well. I just love how compact it is but with a nice heft to it.

Glad to here your thoughts on the thera-tube as well. I am looking for two types of tubes, a set for kids/all day target and a set of tubes for hunting. I was leaning towards the green for hunting and either the red or yellow for kids/target (that for kids to use not for shooting kids







). have you ever used the yellow?


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

i haven't tried yellow so i can't say. maybe some Chinese material would be a good option.


----------



## GIRLYPANTS (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow they look really nice, you have a very good eye for the right pieces of wood and finishing


----------



## Rxslice (Apr 22, 2011)

Your "gopher" is Prime! Lovely grain,wonderful design. Looks sturdy. I am going to attempt making a quality natural fork soon, I really hope it comes out this good! Nice job,dude. Something about naturals just makes me wanna shoot. The fact that you can make such an amazing instrument with ones bare hands maybe? Good stuff.


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

just to clarify, i didn't make the gopher shooter. gopher did, lol.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

They're nice slingshots. I would have wanted to make them yesterday, but today I realised I shoot tiny slingshots better. How well do you shoot with them?


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I like them all but the fourth one in particular makes me perfect. Congratulations!


----------

